

Atty. In Fla. Robbery Case Seeks NSA Phone Records - bhauer
http://miami.cbslocal.com/2013/06/12/atty-in-fla-robbery-case-seeks-nsa-phone-records/

======
pseingatl
This is not the first time a request like this has been made. In the Noriega
case, the attorney for one of the co-accused pilots requested copies of
telephone conversations intercepted by the NSA at their secret facility in
Panama called "The Tunnel." The Government went ballistic and tried to have
the defense attorney arrested--somehow he had obtained a copy of a map showing
the existence and location of the facility. The Government merely denied that
it had such records but quickly made a princely deal with the lawyer which
ended up excluding the pilot from the case and giving him a sentence of less
than a year. The other issue that bothers me with respect to the defense
lawyer's tactic here is that it does not appear he has complied with the
Classified Information Procedures Act. Since the request was made in the
middle of trial, perhaps the judge waived these, but failure to comply would
be another way to get around the disclosure requirement. Finally, line U.S.
Attorneys really have no knowledge of these matters--Main Justice flies in
CIPA specialists to assist whenever there is classified information.

